

Show HN: Gmelius for Google Inbox – Import Gmail Signatures, Block Trackers - xpressyoo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmelius-for-inbox-by-gmai/dlbjhjnahgmigifoggidegpakbcjomgg?src=hn

======
xpressyoo
This is a Beta release. Your suggestions and feedback are more than welcome.
Thanks in advance.

\-- Florian, Gmelius dev

